
In OS X 10.15, all Excel documents show text upside down and backwards - flashman
https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304933-excel-for-mac/suggestions/38773642-after-upgrading-to-mac-catalina-10-15-all-excel-d
======
LuisOrtiz
If the version you have starts with 15.X you are incredibly far behind in
updates. You're so far behind, AutoUpdate won't show you available updates.
The 16.X series is current. Download, install and then run the latest version
of AutoUpdate to update Office.
[https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?linkid=830196](https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?linkid=830196)

This fixed the problem for me this morning!

------
praestigiare
Excel on the MacOS is pretty bad all around. Filtering a 100 line spreadsheet
hangs for 20 seconds.

------
iqandjoke
What is the logic of upgrading OS but not updating the software?

------
craftinator
Maybe don't do anything important on your Mac if you've upgraded to
Catalina...

